# Hernia??



## Novian (Sep 30, 2012)

I am a first time goat owner as of may of this year,I purchased a set of twin pygmies (wether and doe) they are now 7 months old.
This summer I have purchased a 2 year old pygmie stud as well.

So the problem is recently a few days ago,I was tending the goats and noticed a lump on the right hand side of my 7 month wether (just beneath the rib cage).
He was not born with this,it is soft not hard,if I pet him and put any kind of pressure on it it will go down in size but come back later on.He is not showing any signs of discomfort and it doesn't hurt him when touched,he is eating and drinking as he always does.

What I am wondering is if anyone has seen this before?could this be a hernia or something else?is it serious or life threatening? I don't want anything to go wrong with him as this guy is really more like a puppy dog than a goat and i'm quite attached but I don't want the vets to make a house call for no serious reason as they are quite pricey,so any input is welcome,thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was a shot given in that area?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I had a doe with a hernia on her side. She had a c-section so I don't know if that was part of it, but there was a clear hernia there when you ran your hand on her side. It wasn't noticeable at all. Never caused an issue or bothered her. Hernias usually aren't anything to worry about as long as the wall doesn't start to heal over and close off some and restrict anything. If you are concerned, have a vet take a look. I personally would probably just let it be, keep an eye on it and see what happens...hopefully it won't change or heal over a bit on it's own, but you just want to make sure it doesn't start growing in size.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How does it feel? Hard, soft, do you feel a hole anywhere? 

I would have a vet look at it.


----------



## Novian (Sep 30, 2012)

no there weren't any shots given there, it is soft about the size of a fist just under the rib cage,i don't think there is a hole? how would I tell?sorry if it seems to be a stupid question but I am new at the whole owning goats scene so I take any info with good grace


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there someone who could come over and look at it? This one is hard to diagnose over the internet.


----------



## Novian (Sep 30, 2012)

i may have to just get the vet to do a house call,thanks for all the help


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

could he have gotten hit there? if so, its a hematoma and it will go away. 1st it will shrink in size, and then itll feel like a little marble, and eventially disappear! I had one of my girls get hit in the side about 3-4 weeks ago and this is what happened. Hopefully its just a hematoma and nothing else. I would give it few days before i paid a vets light bill for them! lol... Like said in an earlier post just watch it for growth!! BEST OF LUCK TO YOU!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It may be hematoma as mentioned. Having a vet come out to look may be a good thing, just in case.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you save money by taking the goat into the office? Is there a local goat breeder who could look at your goat so it wouldn't cost you anything?


----------



## Novian (Sep 30, 2012)

I had a "meeting" with my vet and he didn't charge me which is great news,he said chances are it's from getting "horned" by my stud,not uncommon because my wether is such a puppy and my stud thinks he's the king of the castle type thing,he said there is a hole there,but with the placement of it it is actually not harmful to him,and may or may not go away on it's own,He said I can tape it if I want and it may heal over but no intestinal damage or anything. Thanks very much for all the replies,you guys are quite helpful


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you were able to have the vet look at it and he will be fine. :thumbup:


----------

